# Ursprung eines Requests



## bambi (24. Aug 2005)

Hi,

Kann ich irgendwie rausbekommen von welcher Seite ein Request kommt? Mein Servlet soll unterschiedlich reagieren
je nachdem *von (!)*  welcher Website der Request kommt.

[edit: 
Ach so ja, irgendwelche Parameter setzen bringt mir hier auch nichts. Ich habe ein Problem, wenn in meiner Applikation
der Anwender den Back-Button verwendet. Es bringt mir natuerlich nichts, wenn ich in einem Parameter den aktuellen
Seitennamen uebergebe - ist ja auch wieder falsch, wenn der User "zurueck" klickt
]

Thx. B


----------



## Sky (25. Aug 2005)

Das einzige, was mir spontan einfällt: http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/document.htm#referrer (keine Ahnung, ob es für dein Problem relevant ist / dir helfen kann)


----------



## daLenz (25. Aug 2005)

Hi,

der referer währe eine möglichkeit, ist aber nicht so sicher, da die möglichkeit besteht, das der referer gar nicht exisitert. (z.B. wenn die url 'direkt eingetippt' wird, oder der referer von einem internet security-programm entfernt wird).

die andere möglichkeit ist eben die, dass du die adresse der url hinzufügst, oder als hidden-feld abspeicherst...

greetz


----------



## bambi (26. Aug 2005)

@Sky: Danke, werd' ich mir mal ansehen.



			
				daLenz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die andere möglichkeit ist eben die, dass du die adresse der url hinzufügst, oder als hidden-feld abspeicherst...


 Aber dann habe ich ja wieder das Problem, dass es nicht mehr funzt, wenn der User den Back-Button benutzt, oder?


----------



## byte (26. Aug 2005)

die javascript lösung hat alleine schon den großen nachteil, dass man javascript abschalten kann.


----------



## daLenz (26. Aug 2005)

bambi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber dann habe ich ja wieder das Problem, dass es nicht mehr funzt, wenn der User den Back-Button benutzt, oder?



wieso sollte dies ein problem sein? sobald der user dann von dieser seite aus einen request absetzt,wird ja wieder die aktuelle adresse mitgegeben...


----------

